# Looking for a reliable Bitz-online-store!



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

So I usually conduct my business with http://bitsandkits.co.uk/ when I buy my small parts and it's only been at one time I wasn't satisfied when I ordered from them and it took almost 2 months to get my stuff and they didn't respond to my e-mails. The stuff arrived at last but yeah anyways. I've been waiting several months for a Trygon Tail and the upper body of a Daemon Prince to appear on the site, but it never does, so I'm looking for some alternative sites which sells bits which you might have ordered from and feel satisfied with the prices and mail-order-time.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Your best bet would prob be Ebay.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

When i seen your thread, I was actually going to recommend @bitsandkits, they have been my go to guys for bits several times, and do good deals regularly, however failing that I could only recommend the Heresy trading area or e-bay for the very specific part mate!


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Well I was going to say B&K too but guess that's a no go. 

Well to add to the suggestion of EBay and the trading forum here, I'd suggest some of the 40k or Tyranid Facebook groups, since I know many of the groups allow trading and selling, so maybe some of them can hook you up.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

scscofield said:


> Your best bet would prob be Ebay.


You've used Ebay in the past? What was your experience with that?



Oldman78 said:


> When i seen your thread, I was actually going to recommend @bitsandkits, they have been my go to guys for bits several times, and do good deals regularly, however failing that I could only recommend the Heresy trading area or e-bay for the very specific part mate!


So has I, it is only this time when they seem to rarely update with these items. You got a link for Herese-trading area?



Loli said:


> Well I was going to say B&K too but guess that's a no go.
> 
> Well to add to the suggestion of EBay and the trading forum here, I'd suggest some of the 40k or Tyranid Facebook groups, since I know many of the groups allow trading and selling, so maybe some of them can hook you up.


Oh right, I could try and look here. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

I have only used ebay for bits and have been quite pleased with the results, price, and quickness of delivery.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

@forkmaster the Heresy trading area is the last title in the off topic section when you go into the forum menu


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

I've only placed one order but I was very happy with the speed of delivery from Bitz Box. Ordered a bunch of the Deathwatch shoulder pads from the SM Command Squad sprune and they showed up in just a few days.


----------



## Ralnosh (Jan 21, 2015)

I usually make my Bitz orders with Bitzstore, especially Space Marines for me. No problem for the moment.

But if you find what you need in trading area it would be better like Oldman78 says



Oldman78 said:


> @forkmaster the Heresy trading area is the last title in the off topic section when you go into the forum menu


----------

